# Pesquisa de usuários

## oandarilho01

Saudações a todos!

Venho, em nome da comunidade GentooBR, especificamente como membro da lista gentoo-user-br@lists.gentoo.org e do canal #gentoo-br do irc.freenode.net e em apoio à equipe do novo site http://gentoo-br.net para divulgar o censo que está sendo realizado, para levantamento da comunidade de usuários falantes e escreventes da língua portuguesa.

O censo está disponível através da URL http://gentoo-br.net/pesquisa. Com os dados coletados pela pesquisa, poderemos organizar idéias para agitar a comunidade novamente, e recolher diretrizes para onde focar esforços.

Agradeço a atenção de todos, e por fim, peço a participação e divulgação desta pesquisa em vossos círculos de amigos geeks, blogs, faculdades e afins.

Grato

Bruno Linhares - oandarilho01

----------

